# Uk spouse visa minimum salary requirment



## pakistani (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am a British Citizen and my wife in Pakistan applied settlement visa. But since I heard about minimum salary requirment I am starting to get bit worried if she will get the visa or not. I was married before so we have attached decree absolute with the application and other necessary documents. I earn around £1000 PM and I have some £2000 in my savings. I live in a rented flat so I have also attched tenancy agreement with land lord's permission letter. By the way I dont claim any benefit at the moment but I was on housing benefit when I was with my 1st wife.Any suggestion or advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

pakistani said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a British Citizen and my wife in Pakistan applied settlement visa. But since I heard about minimum salary requirment I am starting to get bit worried if she will get the visa or not. I was married before so we have attached decree absolute with the application and other necessary documents. I earn around £1000 PM and I have some £2000 in my savings. I live in a rented flat so I have also attched tenancy agreement with land lord's permission letter. By the way I dont claim any benefit at the moment but I was on housing benefit when I was with my 1st wife.Any suggestion or advice will be appreciated.


Minimum income levels haven't been announced and in any case won't come into effect until April at the earliest, so if you are applying now, you will be dealt with under existing rules, which are vague to say the least. 

Your income level is quite low, and although no minimum is laid down, you may find it difficult to sponsor your wife successfully. A handy rule of thumb is you need around £2000 a month before tax, or enough combined savings to bring your monthly income to that level. This isn't laid down in law but in practice this is the kind of yardstick UKBA seems to be using. Can you get third-party sponsors like relatives who can chip in? They need to offer this in writing and submit their bank statement to show they can afford it.


----------



## pakistani (Nov 30, 2011)

*Thanks Joppa*

thanks for your reply. She has already applied and I dont have any relative who can help my financially infact I live in UK on my own. I am keeping my fingers crossed, by the way my wife is a working lady and at present she is working for a reputed company in Pakistan, will this carry some weight? and another thing she has done IELTS general training and got 5.5 band score, IELTS english test is acceptable?


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi 

Let me know your outcome. 

I am applying my spouse visa. My husband is a UK citizen. 

I have a question. What did you answer on the question with regards to Do you intend to work in UK? 

Thank you.


----------



## pakistani (Nov 30, 2011)

Kitara said:


> Hi
> 
> Let me know your outcome.
> 
> ...



Hi Kitara,

We answered 'Yes' to that question. I am anxiously waiting for the outcome. Good luck with your application.


----------



## pablo5335 (Jan 10, 2012)

pakistani said:


> Hi Kitara,
> 
> We answered 'Yes' to that question. I am anxiously waiting for the outcome. Good luck with your application.


Did you get a response at all pakistani? Best of luck to you.


----------



## pakistani (Nov 30, 2011)

pablo5335 said:


> Did you get a response at all pakistani? Best of luck to you.


Yes my wife got the spouse visa she got her passport back on 3rd of Jan. She s got visa for 27 months. So within four weeks her visa was processed.


----------



## pablo5335 (Jan 10, 2012)

pakistani said:


> Yes my wife got the spouse visa she got her passport back on 3rd of Jan. She s got visa for 27 months. So within four weeks her visa was processed.


Thats amazing news, congratulations.


----------



## desmortess (Nov 22, 2012)

Kitara said:


> Hi
> 
> Let me know your outcome.
> 
> ...


I always wonder what to answer for the question which you have asked. Because, in the guidance section it says "if yes please tell us what you intend to do and give details of any employment you have already arranged". 
So practically confusing whether UKBA wants to know that the applicant can work or cannot work? If yes, then asking proof of employment arranged. Strange though..

Anyone any suggestions on this?


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Its alright.. I am already in UK since April and start my job two weeks after I arrive in the UK. That question was posted in 2011.

Thank you for your response.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi des

What I did was, I said yes I intend to work.

Show some job ads that I am able to apply in my visa.

Thanks


----------



## desmortess (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh ok kitara. Thanks for your reply. I would make a note of it


----------

